# Entire Audio System Including Bluetooth Wireless Just DIED!



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Everything had been working just super.... AM/FM/Single CD/CD changer/Aux Input/ Sirius Sat system/and handsfree bluetooth phone. Today I went to make a handsfree call per the usual procedure and everything went dead. It's a 2006 330Cic with NAV. Any ideas before I scowl at the dealer over this? :banghead: 

Doug


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*Try a reboot...*

It may be transient (or it may be more serious). Turn off the audio components, turn off the engine, wait a few minutes. Restart the engine, turn back on one thing--start with the radio, checking the volume carefully. *Sometimes* it resets the system and everything works.


----------



## Rats13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Try making a call with you phone from the handset. I had a similar problem when I think my network dropped. I couldn't make a bluetooth call (they just ended) and there was no sound coming out of my system anywhere. I dial my wife (mostly to complain)  on the handset and it cleared up :bigpimp:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

So call his wife...


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

When this initially happened, I turned the car off, waited several seconds, and restarted. No change. So overnight, the car sat in the garage. In the morning, all is well. I have no idea how this happened, and it concerns me that it may happen again some day when it is important (phone or NAV use). And of course I can't live without my tunes!

Any ideas how to prevent a reoccurance? Thanks

Doug


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

The "overnight" thing always works. :thumbup: Just long enough to totally rob you of good night's sleep.  Nobody, not even the white-coat geniuses in Munich, have the faintest clue to it's cause or cure. It's just one of the surprising hidden features of BMW ownership. 

Sometimes, my phone would flip out. I'd voice-dial and nothing would happen. So, I'd use the steering wheel and hit dial. Nothing. Then, as I'm trying a third time, suddenly the first call starts ringing, only to hang itself up immediately, then start dialing again! Everything worked, but in slooooooooow motion. :dunno:


----------

